# Personal Trainer job in Dubai gym



## fiona76uk (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

I qualified as a Personal Trainer nearly 5 years ago. I worked in a gym 4 years ago as a gym instructor for 6 months but havent worked in a gym as a PT. Does anyone know what gym would take on a PT 'without experience'. I'm not bothered if the pay is 2800 dirhams a month. I live in the UK (Newcastle upon Tyne) and just want a job in a gym to get a sponsor and a visa and a stepping stone to going freelance. I wanted t try Fitness first cause they take on anybody but the nearest appear to be Abu Dhabi! Please help!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been loads of threads on this or similar topics so please do a search.

You cannot live on AED 2,800 per month. If you are employed, you cannot just do freelance work on the side as that is illegal without your employer's written permission. If you leave the job in the first year you are likely to get a ban for at least six months. There are branches of Fitness First in Dubai.


----------



## fiona76uk (Jan 4, 2013)

Thankyou for your reply. I should have said I have savings of 60,000 dirhams and will have an income from renting houses in the uk of 6,500 dirhams a month. I just want a job in a gym so I can go freelance after a year. I just need the foot in the door which is a visa and a sponsor. I will look into fitness first gyms in Dubai.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

If you final aim is to freelance and you have the means to sustain yourself why don't you just fund your own company ... you can have a visa even if you are self-employed and I fail to see any advantage in working 1 year "for free" just to get a sponsor when as soon as you resign to go freelance your visa will be cancelled as well and you will need to get a self-employed visa anyway to keep staying in Dubai.


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, where is there an athletics/running track in dubai and how much is it to use and is there an indoor track? thx


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

ziokendo said:


> If you final aim is to freelance and you have the means to sustain yourself why don't you just fund your own company ... you can have a visa even if you are self-employed and I fail to see any advantage in working 1 year "for free" just to get a sponsor when as soon as you resign to go freelance your visa will be cancelled as well and you will need to get a self-employed visa anyway to keep staying in Dubai.


Have to agree, don't think your business model is all that well thought out. Working for FF is about the worst way to try and find clients. I have seen what seem to be some freelancers working there but it is not really common, most people use a FF PT for the convenience have doing business through the gym. They may not be very keen on you coming in after you quit as a private PT.

If you really don't care about making money for a year I would come out here on a visit visa and try and make some contacts and learn about how things work rather than take a job as a PT somewhere. I am not recommending doing this, though, there are more PTs at my gym than clients when I work out so it does not seem like a really thriving profession (but at least I always get a spot when needed)


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, i'm a personal trainer living in the uk and thinking of moving over to Dubai later this year! I was thinking to work P/T and freelance, is that possible?

thx


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

You can't work as a PT with a gym and freelance at the same time. Violates your work visa.


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

thx


----------



## wlambert (Jun 25, 2013)

*Working in Dubai*

Hi there,

Are you still wanting to come and work in Dubai? Please let me know.

Thanks

Wayne Lambert


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi wlambert,

Yes I,m still looking for work in Dubai! Do you have any information would be greatly appreciated thanks 

dean


----------



## wlambert (Jun 25, 2013)

*Dubai*

Hi,

Probably best to let me know your intentions i.e. time frame before coming, how long you want to stay, what you want to do and in the meantime send me your CV and we can go from there.

Regards

Wayne


----------



## dean2013 (Jun 11, 2013)

hi,

Work for a company and build up my clientele then go freelance or co partnership with another PT and take it from there etc... Have no date to come back if things work out? My background is Athletics and have alot of friends in that area that are still in the GB team and coaches one beeing Toni Minichiello! and i spoke to one of my other friends murad hamed , Prince naseem hamed brother last night, he's seeing what he can. send me your email

thanks again


----------

